# Gave my P99 a workout this weekend...



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Went shooting with a couple of my buddies Sunday before the game. Put about 400 rounds through my new-to-me 2003 .40 S&W P99. Functioned flawlessly: no FTE's, FTF's, or FTC's. The gun is more accurate than I am. Both of my buddies shot it and were highly impressed. The funny thing is that one has a CZ-75 that I had bought, got tired of, and sold to them; the other one has a Para Ordnance LTC that I bought after selling the CZ-75. Same story, I got tired of it, sold it to my friend and used that money to buy the P99. Now they are both arguing other who is going to buy my P99 when I get tired of it!!.
I can't sell the P99 though, because it has drawn my blood. We were plinking at bowling pins at 100 yards, and I was resting the P99 on top of a shooting bag. I wasn't paying attention to where I had my left hand and when I fired, the corner of the slide made a relly nasty punture wound on the web of my hand between the thumb and index finger. I did hit the bowling pin, though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, glad ya like your P99 so much. It truly is an awesome pistol. Very underrated


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you had a good day with your new P99. How about some pictures?


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, glad ya like your P99 so much. It truly is an awesome pistol. Very underrated


It is underrated. I alsmost bought one but liked the HK P2000 a little better.


----------

